
Starlink internet private beta to begin in roughly 3 months - caution
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/23/elon-musk-says-starlink-internet-private-beta-to-begin-in-roughly-three-months-public-beta-in-six/
======
alufers
Wow! I am really excited for this technology. I just hope the reliability,
especially with thick clouds will be somewhat tolerable... Because if somebody
cannot work due to the weather, this will be no replacement for traditional
fiber or copper wires.

~~~
londons_explore
I worry this tech will require a view of most of the sky.

In most suburban environments, seeing more than half the sky is pretty rare -
there is always a neighbour's tree/house/shed in the way of part of the sky.

That blockage will lead to random 5 minute periods without internet, which
will prove very inconvenient.

~~~
def8cefe
I don't see why you would want satellite internet connectivity in the suburbs.
This is meant for remote locations without an affordable alternative. In the
'burbs you have your pick of cable, DSL or LTE.

